# 4 bedsacks I finished just now



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

These are already spoken for, though
[URL="







[/URL]
I managed to find some blue with chocolate dots, but slightly smaller and the fabric was more per yard. 

I am still doing them and will be making more in the coming week or 2


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

as a bonus, here is a new pic of my Zoe
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

What are bed sacks?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

well, these can be a round/oval bed, but they have a fleece and fabric sack on the bottom for burrowing when it is really cold.
here is zoe using hers as a bed
[URL="







[/URL]
and a demo with her mouse in it sideways
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Very cute and cozy!!!!! 

Lori


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

I see how it works... that's brilliant


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Robbie the bedsacks are beautiful!!! I didn't even notice that the polka dots are on the inside too... Yea!! I can't wait to get them!!

Thanks for making them so quickly... I appreciate it!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey is still so in love with his, he uses it EVERY time he sleeps! I need to get one for Kahlua!!! 

Do you have any princess pink styles available?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Lori and T2woman, thanks!

Jennifer, you are quite welcome!

Kim, I'll pm you about a bed for Kahlua. Do you know I have to watch Zoe like a hawk when I have finished bedsacks around, cause she will try every single one out if i let her! lol! she kills me i think she wants to be a product tester!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awe just love them! I need to get 1 from you when I get sum extra moola. I think if you get goin full time put on ur box. "Every 1 is Chihuahua approved!"


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Ciarra said:


> Awe just love them! I need to get 1 from you when I get sum extra moola. I think if you get goin full time put on ur box. "Every 1 is Chihuahua approved!"



lol! too funny! Sure thing Ciarra, just let me know.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Lol Robbie, sign her up!  

I love how durable they are in the wash, I've washed Bailey's several times now and it still pretty much looks like new! I really believe he loves that thing more then anything he owns, except his treats! LOL

I just know Kahlua would love one too! I can't wait to order one for her!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thoughs are super cool !!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> thoughs are super cool !!!


Thanks!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

How much do you sell your bedsacks for including shipping? Do you do custom ones like if someone sent you there own fabric?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they are lovely, i really love the blue and choc


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

aww these are gorgeous Congrats! you still don't ship worldwide do you?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great bedsacks! And I love the pic of Zoe. She is so cute!!! Brody sleeps in his camping themed one every night. And gives me the stink eye if I try to get him up too early. HA! He loves his snuggle bed!!

Brodysmom


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

sakyurek said:


> aww these are gorgeous Congrats! you still don't ship worldwide do you?


I did for a little while, but then they (USPS) got to where they wanted a long form filled out for each item (and, of all the choices of what could be in the package, bedsack and even stuffed item was not on the form, lol) and i underestimated shipping to someone once and it cost me more to ship the bed than i charged for the bed, so i quit shipping out of the U.S.


Thanks for the update about brody with his bed. I love to hear about the babies with their beds.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Robbie, you are so talented. I adore my brown/pink polka dot one. Mine take turns in it and the "littles" (Chloe and Lily) are often curled up in it together. They wash beautifully and are so quality!!! Zoe is a doll and I love the new siggy you have for her!!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh Robbie, you are so talented. I adore my brown/pink polka dot one. Mine take turns in it and the "littles" (Chloe and Lily) are often curled up in it together. They wash beautifully and are so quality!!! Zoe is a doll and I love the new siggy you have for her!!!


Aww, thanks Robin! and thanks for the testimonial too. I so enjoy hearing about the babies liking their beds.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'd like a bed sack. Do you ship to the UK? I'd really love one for old Cookie, he loves to hide away and burrow.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Just finished this one too....


[URL="


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> Just finished this one too....
> 
> 
> [URL="




That one's mine...hee hee. I have a thing for anything skulls, pink and girly. That fabric is dead on! :toothy8:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Robbie, the pink skull bed is wonderful! Very cool!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i want!  dexter's bday is around the corner wink wink* would love the price and shipping estimate in my PM *ahem* lol


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Pidge,
PM is in your mailbox...lol


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you have any pink ones with dots on them left?


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

How much do these cost? And how much is shipping to IN?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i would love one but you dont ship


----------

